# New Stick I just finished



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Something a bit different. Took an old cold tap and mounted it on a stick. Carved a channel down the stick and glued in some small gravel. Made a drop of water from a piece of plastic and glued it into the tap end.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Very cool! What's the length?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Haven't measured it but roughly 40"


----------



## Dubyajay (Oct 12, 2021)

I've seen root-knob sticks but never seen a tap-root-knob stick before! Very cool!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

TAP ROOT!!!! That never even occurred to me and I love a bad (meaning good) pun.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I love seeing something different on this forum! Thanks for sharing.


----------

